# Ayuda para adaptar un MP3



## Ariel121 (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola gente 

yo tengo un MP3 que al costado tiene una entrada USB que es por donde se conecta a la pc atraves de un cable, yo queria saver si puedo usar ese MP3 y como lo tendria que hacer 


Aca les dejo una foto de como es el MP3 por fuera


----------

